# I Need Help



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I've done it again. I knew I should stay away from ebay, but I just love the shiny pretty little machines. I thought I had my obsession whipped when I stuck to my guns about not spending more than $100 on a machine. It worked for a while. Then I bid $85 on a good looking 401a. Hey, it's been cleaned and oiled.

I don't have one! Okay!

Well, now I do. With shipping, $111. I was afraid to tell my husband, but he saw the box and just smiled. 

I think I got the darned thing so cheap because she doesn't have but one bobbin and one foot. Does have the manual. I have the bells and whistles from my 301 and I don't need much. I have put in an order for a new foot pedal and bobbins. I know, I know, this brings the purchase price up even higher.

This is the last one, I swear.

1 Viking I won't use; 1 Pfaff I won't use; 1 Bradbury (1880?) I'm refurbishing; 1 27 treadle; 1 Elgin with a broken base; 1 99 that needs a base; 1 201; 1 301; 1 401.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Ah, but that 401...you're going to LOVE using it!


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

And you expect it from us? roflol! a bunch of sewing machine addicts! Now you need a 403 so you have a set. heeeheee!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Actually, as tempted as I am to create a set with a 501 Rocketeer, I'm not going to do it. From what I've read, it is a 401 in a different dress, but not really as good. I'd love a Wheeler and Wilson, Jones, or Wilcox and Gibbs, or a Bradbury in good condition.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Where are the photos? 

Nice for your collection.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

I don't see a problem!


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

the thought of a two spool is very enticing to me. I'd also like a Free #5 head in good condition....I already a cabinet for it and nothing I have fits!


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Maura - you need to start hanging around on the Vintage Machine forum of quiltingboard.com

They have a 12 step program for budding vintage machine-aholics. Looks like you are up to step 9 - so only three more to go and you graduate to the next step!

I went and counted - I think between DH and I we are up to 53 machines and two toys.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Oh and if you want to "complete" the set, then you also need a 101 - 

I've got 101x2, 201x2, 301x3, 401x3, (but one is a 401G), 403x1 and one lonely 500. Singer had already used the number 501 for an industrial machine, so the Rocketter is a 500 instead. 

But my real addiction is with the attachments


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

What is a 101?

I've tried out the new 401. It is even quieter than the 301. And there is no bobbin case! No case falling on the floor, fussing with getting it in the right way. I love it!


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

This is a 101 










It's like an early version of the 201, full rotary drop in bobbin with a gear drive motor instead of a belt.

The 301 is like the Featherweight and not really in the same group as the 101,201,401 and 500.

Here are some of the neat toys I have that fit on the 101


----------

